# How much BAYTRIL do I give ?



## Snakebreak (Feb 2, 2020)

I have Enrofloxacin 2.5% w/w injectable for my albino Darwin who is currently suffering bad RI since he went missing for 12 months. .


I've completely forgotten what the said to dose him and they are not open today on a Sunday nor is my vet back on roster until Wednesday and he really needs the antibioctics.


He weighs 2.854 kilos. How much roughly should I administer to him for his weight? His liver and kidneys are fine and his had every test under the moon. Just can't remember dosage


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 2, 2020)

pretty sure its against the law for anyone who's not licensed/qualified to give out/suggest medication dosages

Surely they have it written on the bottle? or made a note? or you should have made a note


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 2, 2020)

it's probably out of date by now as well , so you can't use it anyway


----------



## Snakebreak (Feb 2, 2020)

I went to the vet on Friday it's not out of date. They just given me pre filled syringes I don't have a bottle


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 2, 2020)

From memory it is 5ml/kg by im injection.Do not inject sc as it will cause scarring.

Best call the vet when he/her is back on call.In the meantime keep humidity low and heat on 24/7.


----------

